# Good job



## MorbidTravis (Aug 29, 2010)

Seeing a lot of people being banned shows there are mods that care to weed out the people breaking the rules, even with the addition of the thread where we can see for what reason they are band  Keep doing a good job mods.


----------



## CatPancakes (Aug 29, 2010)

I have mixed opinions. While yes, it does get rid of alot of just plain bad people, i dont think we should be so liberal with banning people for necro bumps. Sure, its annoying, but not all people know forum etiquette/notice the date. If you make a new thread asking about something thats been partially covered 2 years ago, your told to search, if you ask your question on one of those threads you find, you get banned.

Not trying to argue mod decisions, its just something that i think nees to be taken a bit lighter. Otherwise, you guys are doing a great job IMO


----------



## clouds (Aug 29, 2010)

CatPancakes said:


> I have mixed opinions. While yes, it does get rid of alot of just plain bad people, i dont think we should be so liberal with banning people for necro bumps. Sure, its annoying, but not all people know forum etiquette/notice the date. If you make a new thread asking about something thats been partially covered 2 years ago, your told to search, if you ask your question on one of those threads you find, you get banned.
> 
> Not trying to argue mod decisions, its just something that i think nees to be taken a bit lighter. Otherwise, you guys are doing a great job IMO



This.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Aug 29, 2010)

CatPancakes said:


> I have mixed opinions. While yes, it does get rid of alot of just plain bad people, i dont think we should be so liberal with banning people for necro bumps. Sure, its annoying, but not all people know forum etiquette/notice the date. If you make a new thread asking about something thats been partially covered 2 years ago, your told to search, if you ask your question on one of those threads you find, you get banned.
> 
> Not trying to argue mod decisions, its just something that i think nees to be taken a bit lighter. Otherwise, you guys are doing a great job IMO


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 30, 2010)

Ironic...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 30, 2010)

CatPancakes said:


> I have mixed opinions. While yes, it does get rid of alot of just plain bad people, i dont think we should be so liberal with banning people for necro bumps. Sure, its annoying, but not all people know forum etiquette/notice the date. If you make a new thread asking about something thats been partially covered 2 years ago, your told to search, if you ask your question on one of those threads you find, you get banned.



The thing is, people aren't being banned just for bumping, they're being banned for doing either A) pointless bumps from doing searches, and B) bumping to start shit. I think it was last week were someone (who wasn't new mind you) decided to search "ENGL" and started bumping one and two year old threads with no real purpose other than "ENGL are awesome" and "I'm getting an ENGL too" and other comments to that effect. I believe they were given a day ban. 

People aren't getting banned left and right for bumping, and those few who are banned are typically given one or two day bans just to get the point across. It's not really a big deal. 

The main reason folks have gotten banned in the last couple of weeks is for being not adult enough in th Off Topic and Lounge sections, as well as a few forum members going directly against the Mods over things they _know_ they shouldn't have done. As well as the usual, bitching about another members ban or a thread closure, which tends to bring the Ban Hammer. 

As far as forum etiquette goes, is it really that hard to grasp that something discussed as much as five years ago really isn't that pertinent? I think if someone was getting ready to buy guitar "x" in 2005, they've made their decision by now. Bumps like these are caused by folks just finding the forum via Google or from new members doing random searches and not looking at the last post date. 

I don't really follow all the bans around here but has someone been banned for bumping a year or older thread with a genuinely good question or adding some good, detailed information? I know it's happened in the past where someone has bumped a REALLY old thread but has provided a great amount of info that it makes it okay, namely that thread where the luthier found people digging his builds via Google.


----------



## CatPancakes (Aug 30, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The thing is, people aren't being banned just for bumping, they're being banned for doing either A) pointless bumps from doing searches, and B) bumping to start shit. I think it was last week were someone (who wasn't new mind you) decided to search "ENGL" and started bumping one and two year old threads with no real purpose other than "ENGL are awesome" and "I'm getting an ENGL too" and other comments to that effect. I believe they were given a day ban.
> 
> People aren't getting banned left and right for bumping, and those few who are banned are typically given one or two day bans just to get the point across. It's not really a big deal.
> 
> ...



Fair enough, as i haven't really seen many of these bumps. Regardless, its not something thats really listed as something to not do, maybe an updating of the rules is in order?
As i said, not trying to cause offense.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 31, 2010)

We don't just ban people mindlessly - context is generally considered. If it's a n00b necrobumping, I'll PM them to inform them of the forum etiquette on that. If it's someone that's been here a while and should know better, they get escalating bans 'til they get the point - or, like today, when it's obvious the user won't get the point, they get a perm.

Some rules are *hard*, though - argue with a mod or use another forumite's name to promote yourself, enjoy a nap. Intent doesn't matter in those cases, since it's something we shouldn't have to deal with.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey, im just glad there are people that give two shits about this place and keeping it clean.


----------



## MrMcSick (Aug 31, 2010)

Now we just need to solve the server problem!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Sep 8, 2010)

what server problem??


----------



## Xaios (Sep 17, 2010)

MIB: Mods In Black?


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 17, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> Ironic...


----------



## Origin (Sep 17, 2010)

The worst necrobumps are those on two year old or older FS threads, where the last few posts clearly state that it has been sold, and the bump consists of 'hey i ws wondring has this sold yet lol?' or something along that line.

...Why not..just...fuckin..LOOK

I've done 2 or 3 stupid necrobumps that I should've paid attention before I posted, I got a day ban and got the point.


----------

